# An accurate timeline of Hwang Kee's Life and Training?



## Makalakumu (Dec 23, 2008)

As part of my research, I need to construct an accurate time for Hwang Kee's life and Training.  There's some interesting stuff on the net, but I'd like to draw in from as many different resources as possible.  My ultimate goal is to understand how the Moo Duk Kwan was founded and how the curriculum of the Moo Duk Kwan was settled upon.  Thanks in advance...

maunakumu


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 23, 2008)

http://dolbykarate.com/vrdojang/timeline.html

Here is my contribution to this thread in the hopes of starting the discussion.  I'd like to see some documented information on who he trained with, when he trained, and when he learned various things.  Also, is there any real documentation that Hwang Kee was a Master of Tae Kyun?


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 23, 2008)

Some references here

My best reference would be GM Hwang Kee himself, in his 1996 book, "The History of Moo Duk Kwan."  There are often copies available on e-bay as well as from the federation.  The last 10 pages are basically a timeline of his life.

In his own book, he says that he watched a Tae Kyon master from a nearby hillside and mimicked his movements.  He never actually studied with the man, only watched him and learned from his movements.  His first official Martial Arts training was in China with Master Yang.


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going through your posted history and checking each entry in Hwang Kee's book.  I know that in terms of _academic_ validity, going to HK himself isn't the best option, but it is a great place to start.

Site: "1936 Traveled to China Grandmaster Hwang Kee at the age of 22 was a Master of Tae Kyon"
Book:  1936 - began martial arts studies in Manchuria, China

Site:  "1947 Created the 3 Gicho Hyungs"
There is no reference to this in his book, but it is corroborated in several other Federation references.  Exile may have some insight into this, as these forms exist in almost exactly the same form in several Japanese styles as Taekyoku I believe.  Exile will know for sure and may have some references.

Site:  "1974 Contacted dan members in the states about forming a USA TSD Federation"
Book:  Oct 1974 - US SBD MDK General convention meeting held of all USA Dan members in Burlington, NJ"

Everything else is basically the same between the site and the book.  Some wording differences, but the same ideas.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 23, 2008)

Shoot, I have the 1995 version of the book.  The last chapter is not included in my copy.  I wonder if there is an online reference?


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 14, 2009)

I found this website.

http://www.usadojo.com/biographies/kwan-kee.htm

This was apparently taken from "The History of Moo Duk Kwan - Celebrating the 50th Anniversary 1945-1995."

Does anyone have this book?  Can anyone verify if this information actually came from that book?


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 14, 2009)

I will be able to, but not tonight, I'll get back to you tomorrow with an answer.


----------

